# Upcoming Operational changes



## GstlSepa (Jul 19, 2021)

Has anyone gotten any information on the upcoming changes that are soon going to happen.

Our SD was again on an 1.5hr confrence call but isn't  allowed to disclose any of the operational changes yet.

I hate being blindsided at the last minute.


----------



## boringClerk03 (Jul 19, 2021)

This may just be for your store or your district. Do you know if the changes are company-wide, or was your manager not allowed to tell you that, too? 

It's possible that they're testing things for you guys.


----------



## GstlSepa (Jul 19, 2021)

absolutely no info at all yet,  wish I knew more


----------



## Priceslasher (Jul 19, 2021)

If you run the front. You will not be involved, only affects inbound/gm/dbos.  Heard it’s pilot of demodernization what stays what’s working.


----------



## Priceslasher (Jul 19, 2021)

But will impact front tremendously none of the above will be there during hours guests will need them


----------



## rog the dog (Jul 20, 2021)

Priceslasher said:


> But will impact front tremendously none of the above will be there during hours guests will need them



Eh I don't know how much I buy this. Target literally just started going hard with the "GUEST" stuff and are hyper focused on having all team members there to help the guests on the floor. The Retail buisness is moving towards guest availibility and accomadation not away from it.

I highly doubt they'll move to having dbos here when the stores not open. What I can see them doing is realizing "hmm..... maybe we SHOULDN'T be tearing up aisles and endcaps while the store is open" and letting there be an actual planogram team again. Who remembers when we barely set anything if anything at all when the store was open?


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jul 20, 2021)

Don't get my battered hopes up.


----------



## happygoth (Jul 20, 2021)

rog the dog said:


> Eh I don't know how much I buy this. Target literally just started going hard with the "GUEST" stuff and are hyper focused on having all team members there to help the guests on the floor. The Retail buisness is moving towards guest availibility and accomadation not away from it.
> 
> I highly doubt they'll move to having dbos here when the stores not open. What I can see them doing is realizing "hmm..... maybe we SHOULDN'T be tearing up aisles and endcaps while the store is open" and letting there be an actual planogram team again. Who remembers when we barely set anything if anything at all when the store was open?


I remember it as a guest because Target always looked neat and full, with TMs at the ready to help but not obtrusive. Then one day I went in to shop and the place looked like ass, vehicles everywhere, crap on the floor and I remember thinking, wtf happened to this place?


----------



## NXT (Jul 20, 2021)

Some stores are testing One For Ones going away and have autofills which will only pull items that are at 70% of the SFQ. I didn't get to read too much into it.


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Jul 20, 2021)

stores going back to great by 8am apparently. No more DBOs. Everyone hands on deck to get truck pushed by 8am. Think 2 throwers, 8 sorters (one in each bay) , & wave push truck freight. All ETLs and TLs push as well to get truck pushed by 8am. Going back to zoning an hour after store closed.


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 20, 2021)

TheQuietStorm said:


> stores going back to great by 8am apparently. No more DBOs. Everyone hands on deck to get truck pushed by 8am. Think 2 throwers, 8 sorters (one in each bay) , & wave push truck freight. All ETLs and TLs push as well to get truck pushed by 8am. Going back to zoning an hour after store closed.


Sort of like the "good old day"


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 20, 2021)

NXT said:


> Some stores are testing One For Ones going away and have autofills which will only pull items that are at 70% of the SFQ. I didn't get to read too much into it.


Sooooo, what it used to do years ago. Recycling ideas, Target 🙄


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 20, 2021)

TheQuietStorm said:


> stores going back to great by 8am apparently. No more DBOs. Everyone hands on deck to get truck pushed by 8am. Think 2 throwers, 8 sorters (one in each bay) , & wave push truck freight. All ETLs and TLs push as well to get truck pushed by 8am. Going back to zoning an hour after store closed.


I can’t tell if you are serious…


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 20, 2021)

Will this also include an actual backroom team?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 20, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Will this also include an actual backroom team?


I hope so…


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 20, 2021)

Reading thru this thread and seeing what is being tested with afternoon unloads in my area, I think Target isn't sure what the best method of unload is yet and everything we read hear is up for debate as to it's credibility. 

From what I have seen of afternoon unloads, it seems to be working well, coming 90% clean almost every truck and has DBOs scheduled during peak hours. However, it has not been tested thru a Q4 yet.....


----------



## Priceslasher (Jul 20, 2021)

rog the dog said:


> Eh I don't know how much I buy this. Target literally just started going hard with the "GUEST" stuff and are hyper focused on having all team members there to help the guests on the floor. The Retail buisness is moving towards guest availibility and accomadation not away from it.
> 
> I highly doubt they'll move to having dbos here when the stores not open. What I can see them doing is realizing "hmm..... maybe we SHOULDN'T be tearing up aisles and endcaps while the store is open" and letting there be an actual planogram team again. Who remembers when we barely set anything if anything at all when the store was open?


Exactly! It will all be done ON… which means no one on the floor dayside but possibly a leader or tm on their day off.


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Jul 20, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> I can’t tell if you are serious…


Very serious


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Jul 20, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Reading thru this thread and seeing what is being tested with afternoon unloads in my area, I think Target isn't sure what the best method of unload is yet and everything we read hear is up for debate as to it's credibility.
> 
> From what I have seen of afternoon unloads, it seems to be working well, coming 90% clean almost every truck and has DBOs scheduled during peak hours. However, it has not been tested thru a Q4 yet.....


Have also heard stores testing afternoon unloads. Team unloads in the afternoon & another team comes in the morning to push.


----------



## Priceslasher (Jul 20, 2021)

Yes. Guest is the focus but it has “always” been about them, right..just telling what I know is being tested at mine. I also think target would prefer having the guest experience amazing through drive-ups. Etc. not so much in-store but I just lead a team in a store. Either way communication would be beneficial.


----------



## StyleMaven1 (Jul 20, 2021)

TheQuietStorm said:


> Very serious


With what start time? Right now our Super has inbound TL and some crew coming in at 5am and style breakout starting staggered at 6/7am. Some days it takes them until 1 or 2 to finish BREAKOUT. I've told them tales of old time overnights 😂


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 20, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Will this also include an actual backroom team?


From a GS standpoint this would be huge. GM experts never respond when we need an item pulled from the back. It was so nice to just be able to call “backroom” instead of trying to find the exact person who works the area


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jul 20, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> From a GS standpoint this would be huge. GM experts never respond when we need an item pulled from the back. It was so nice to just be able to call “backroom” instead of trying to find the exact person who works the area


Just call a leader, they’ll find someone.


----------



## CIHYFS (Jul 20, 2021)

NXT said:


> Some stores are testing One For Ones going away and have autofills which will only pull items that are at 70% of the SFQ. I didn't get to read too much into it.


Can confirm. My store is test store for this.  They are called "Priority Fill" batches.


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Jul 21, 2021)

CIHYFS said:


> Can confirm. My store is test store for this.  They are called "Priority Fill" batches.


Didn't we used to have Priority Fill batches at one time? One for ones never made much sense to me when you are often only pulling one of a particular item that isn't even close to being out of stock on the floor.


----------



## RTCry (Jul 21, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Didn't we used to have Priority Fill batches at one time? One for ones never made much sense to me when you are often only pulling one of a particular item that isn't even close to being out of stock on the floor.


The only time when 141 makes sense is Seasonal. You have a limited timeframe. Get that shit out of the backroom.


----------



## balthrop (Jul 21, 2021)

by Brian Cornell's left butt cheek I hope this is true.  If it is I will so be doing the I told you so happy dance all through the backroom.  then by his right butt cheek we better get the tubs back


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 21, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Didn't we used to have Priority Fill batches at one time? One for ones never made much sense to me when you are often only pulling one of a particular item that isn't even close to being out of stock on the floor.


It was called research


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 21, 2021)

RTCry said:


> The only time when 141 makes sense is Seasonal. You have a limited timeframe. Get that shit out of the backroom.


That’s to much time consuming . Purging works better


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 21, 2021)

I doubt that this will happen in my group. We were able to bring unload times by cutting payroll in half and all the other metrics are green.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jul 21, 2021)

TheQuietStorm said:


> Have also heard stores testing afternoon unloads. Team unloads in the afternoon & another team comes in the morning to push.


That makes no sense.  It will cause INFs.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Jul 21, 2021)

balthrop said:


> by Brian Cornell's left butt cheek I hope this is true.  If it is I will so be doing the I told you so happy dance all through the backroom.  then by his right butt cheek we better get the tubs back.





balthrop said:


> by Brian Cornell's left butt cheek I hope this is true.  If it is I will so be doing the I told you so happy dance all through the backroom.  then by his right butt cheek we better get the tubs back


Thankfully we were smart enough to not get rid of all our tubs.  We have several but still need more.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 21, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> That makes no sense.  It will cause INFs.


How?


----------



## TheQuietStorm (Jul 21, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> That makes no sense.  It will cause INFs.


Don’t acknowledge the truck right away.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 21, 2021)

TheQuietStorm said:


> Don’t acknowledge the truck right away.


Exactly. I have my Tl acknowledged first truck after it’s been unloaded and same with the second


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 21, 2021)

TheQuietStorm said:


> Have also heard stores testing afternoon unloads. Team unloads in the afternoon & another team comes in the morning to push.



There is no team pushing during the morning, all of unload is done in the afternoon/evening. Morning team only consists of fulfillment, fitting room, fresh market, tech, and whoever is setting on Plano.



Fluttervale said:


> That makes no sense.  It will cause INFs.



It doesn't cause INFs because the truck isn't acknowledged until the afternoon at the earliest. Most times, the truck doesn't even arrive until just before unload starts.


----------



## socalsailor (Jul 21, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> There is no team pushing during the morning, all of unload is done in the afternoon/evening. Morning team only consists of fulfillment, fitting room, fresh market, tech, and whoever is setting on Plano.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't cause INFs because the truck isn't acknowledged until the afternoon at the earliest. Most times, the truck doesn't even arrive until just before unload starts.


This ASANTS some stores have noice restrictions so our store gets the truck delivered by 5pm the day prior to unload


----------



## helloworld2k20 (Jul 21, 2021)

These mid shifts are gonna be brutal.


----------



## balthrop (Jul 21, 2021)

Omg 


helloworld2k20 said:


> These mid shifts are gonna be brutal.


Especially for the PNW  areas that are going to a mid day C&S delivery.  I mean if we get shunted to mid to late day truck unload.  

bah it’ll be brutal af for weeks no matter what as people adjust to the neoclassical way of truck unload. But please brother Brian let us go back to scanning the truck.  

all praise to brother Brian and his benighted acolytes.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 21, 2021)

Considering my freight pusher is in the morning and I'm super swamped by guests in the evening... please don't fuck me like this target with a afternoon unload


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 21, 2021)

So happy 😀


----------



## jenna (Jul 21, 2021)

@SuperTarget  - does this mean you are part of this "test?"  How did you find this information?  aka how can I find out if we are part of this test?


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 21, 2021)

jenna said:


> @SuperTarget  - does this mean you are part of this "test?"  How did you find this information?  aka how can I find out if we are part of this test?


I guess my store is part of the test.. I just found out though the communication that was pushed directly into the myDay communication tab at my store. I’m sure over the coming weeks this will roll out to more stores. Keep an on the communication tab in myDay because that’s where they will communicate additional stores as it rolls out. I think they are being a bit careful with how they roll this out considering myDay pulls when those first launched had many issues, so a staggered and slower rollout seems like a smarter idea to catch issues as they arise.

For what it’s worth my store is in Region 400


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 21, 2021)

I am having trouble understanding what this part of the communication means for OFOs though.

“One for One pulls will remain visible and should
only be used as a part of pre-trailer
acknowledgement routines (FEFO) in Food and
Beverage.”

Does this mean OFOs are only going to be for food and beverage? And the wording of “pre-trailer acknowledgement routines (FEFO)” just doesn’t make sense to me.

Don’t know fully what’s happening to OFOs?


----------



## sunnydays (Jul 21, 2021)

OFOs will still be visible in Fill & Backstock but they should not be used unless you are a consumables TM using OFOs in the morning before your FDC truck arrives to get product out of your backroom before it expires (e.g, FEFO)


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 21, 2021)

sunnydays said:


> OFOs will still be visible in Fill & Backstock but they should not be used unless you are a consumables TM using OFOs in the morning before your FDC truck arrives to get product out of your backroom before it expires (e.g, FEFO)


Does that include Dry Grocery and does that also apply to stores that have C&S and not an FDC trailer?


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 21, 2021)

This makes sense since OFO’s are beneficial to me as a dairy DBO where getting even one package of yogurt can make a difference.


----------



## jenna (Jul 21, 2021)

I actually admit I like 1-4-1s. Helps clear out my stockroom.  Don't "always" like pulling them, and trying to be green... aka wish we could pull them at our own discretion.

Like if my top selling aisle is in candy - then I should be able to pull those more often.  or maybe *just* canned goods around Thanksgiving...or baking.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 21, 2021)

jenna said:


> I actually admit I like 1-4-1s. Helps clear out my stockroom.  Don't "always" like pulling them, and trying to be green... aka wish we could pull them at our own discretion.
> 
> Like if my top selling aisle is in candy - then I should be able to pull those more often.  or maybe *just* canned goods around Thanksgiving...or baking.


I find them a huge waste of time.. 

For example one glue stick or pen selling will drop into a OFO to fill the floor when the item really doesn’t need to be “filled” after just one unit selling. The whole one or two unit pulls per DPCI is dumb..

Many times you will pull it, bring it out to the sales floor, realize it’s still full/overstocked, and backstock it again, then do it again the next day.

If priority fills are set at 70% OOS or higher than there is a much greater chance the item will actually go out and it’s only pulling items that genuinely need to be filled not one or two eaches here and there. I don’t mind pulling it once enough sells to make the trip worth it. That time saved here can be used for audits, zoning, reshop, truck push, etc.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 21, 2021)

I think the old Move app used to have a pull type called “Lows” which I think is similar to this new Priority Fill option. So it really seems like Target is returning to the days of old again here


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jul 21, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> I think the old Move app used to have a pull type called “Lows” which I think is similar to this new Priority Fill option. So it really seems like Target is returning to the days of old again here


Let them. It’s what used to work better than the current structure.


----------



## jenna (Jul 21, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> I find them a huge waste of time..
> 
> For example one glue stick or pen selling will drop into a OFO to fill the floor when the item really doesn’t need to be “filled” after just one unit selling. The whole one or two unit pulls per DPCI is dumb..
> 
> ...


I'd say 99% of my 1-4-1s go out. Sometimes it missed the mark when I am still working freight, but sell product at the same time.  or there's a random reshop/stray thrown into the mix.   Sometimes, on good days, it helps maintain my zone.  Instead of pulling an item/items forward, I am just restocking the shelf, and filling the space - no double work of zoning, just to push it back to restock.


----------



## jenna (Jul 21, 2021)

It would be super annoying to pull a glue stick, stock a glue stick, and then pull it again next time - ie BTS.  But 1-4-1s work in my area.

: knocks wood :


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 22, 2021)

At our huddle today, our SD announced that closing teams would now be required to stay an hour after closing to ensure the zone is perfect. The evening zone is back folks. Everything old is new again! Guess corporate realized that zoning each night makes stores look better.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 22, 2021)

jenna said:


> It would be super annoying to pull a glue stick, stock a glue stick, and then pull it again next time - ie BTS.  But 1-4-1s work in my area.
> 
> : knocks wood :


The worst area for 141s by far is checklane candy, specifically gum/mint. Depending on the size of your store they can have anywhere from 12 to 48 locations which you have to check every time and if the SFQ is off it takes forever to properly update.


----------



## rog the dog (Jul 22, 2021)

I wonder who decided the one for one system should be axed. It has been a consistent "can't be red" metric for quite a bit now. They even recently started going hard on stores under a certain percentage in my group.

The idea of pulling once capacity is at around 70% is a good idea though that should satisfy most as a compromise.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jul 22, 2021)

Greenandred said:


> At our huddle today, our SD announced that closing teams would now be required to stay an hour after closing to ensure the zone is perfect. The evening zone is back folks. Everything old is new again! Guess corporate realized that zoning each night makes stores look better.


With only 1 closer in all of gm in a super, that hour won’t make much difference.


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 22, 2021)

Greenandred said:


> At our huddle today, our SD announced that closing teams would now be required to stay an hour after closing to ensure the zone is perfect. The evening zone is back folks. Everything old is new again! Guess corporate realized that zoning each night makes stores look better.



If TBR has shown me anything it is that most of the time these kind of decisions are made at the regional or district level, not corporate. And that often includes tests to see how changes affect operations. It's a method of promoting.


----------



## MrT (Jul 22, 2021)

I dont really know much and dont want to give anything away to be more discreet but the hours for next month got allocated completely different at my store.  A lot of hours in unload is all im going to say.  Have a feeling a few of these changes might be happening at my store.


----------



## rog the dog (Jul 22, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> If TBR has shown me anything it is that most of the time these kind of decisions are made at the regional or district level, not corporate. And that often includes tests to see how changes affect operations. It's a method of promoting.



It's always at the group / district level I would say. Lots of districts struggling with different things. Mine for example, we know brand is important it and is something we keep in mind, but the absolute focus of all visits, from any personnel, have been involving service and nothing but service.


----------



## rog the dog (Jul 22, 2021)

MrT said:


> I dont really know much and dont want to give anything away to be more discreet but the hours for next month got allocated completely different at my store.  A lot of hours in unload is all im going to say.  Have a feeling a few of these changes might be happening at my store.



For July we were forced to allocate A LOT of our payroll to the front end in my district. It sounds like it's either different or they are wanting to pilot changes for the new year in Q4, which they've actually done before.


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 22, 2021)

Greenandred said:


> At our huddle today, our SD announced that closing teams would now be required to stay an hour after closing to ensure the zone is perfect. The evening zone is back folks. Everything old is new again! Guess corporate realized that zoning each night makes stores look better.


Our closing teams are already there 30 minutes after store closing and it’s not that busy in the evening. If you had more staff at closing you could get the zone done.


----------



## vyrt (Jul 22, 2021)

Greenandred said:


> At our huddle today, our SD announced that closing teams would now be required to stay an hour after closing to ensure the zone is perfect. The evening zone is back folks. Everything old is new again! Guess corporate realized that zoning each night makes stores look better.


Oh the old days of being there til 2am on Easter/Christmas because the store was a train wreck.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Jul 22, 2021)

Greenandred said:


> At our huddle today, our SD announced that closing teams would now be required to stay an hour after closing to ensure the zone is perfect. The evening zone is back folks. Everything old is new again! Guess corporate realized that zoning each night makes stores look better.


My store currently closes at 10 and the closers are NEVER out before 11, usually 1130-12. And when fulfillment finishes, we have to stay to support the floor.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jul 22, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> There is no team pushing during the morning, all of unload is done in the afternoon/evening. Morning team only consists of fulfillment, fitting room, fresh market, tech, and whoever is setting on Plano.


So basically the only salesfloor coverage in the morning is a person or two who are setting plano's? Because fullfillment can't do much on salesfloor and, FR, market and tech can barely leave their dept's. Do go-backs just wait for the afternoon?


----------



## RTCry (Jul 22, 2021)

Sisyphus said:


> So basically the only salesfloor coverage in the morning is a person or two who are setting plano's? Because fullfillment can't do much on salesfloor and, FR, market and tech can barely leave their dept's. Do go-backs just wait for the afternoon?


They do at my store. GM/Grocery dayside does exactly zero reshop. As Closing TL I come in to at least two three tiers of GM/Grocery reshop daily. We leave zero at close. We also pull/push 90% of the One for Ones for the store (we don’t hit 90% but we go between 70-80%). Oh and push truck that is left. Which there always is.

We are not testing anything. It’s just how dayside rolls here.


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 22, 2021)

Greenandred said:


> At our huddle today, our SD announced that closing teams would now be required to stay an hour after closing to ensure the zone is perfect. The evening zone is back folks. Everything old is new again! Guess corporate realized that zoning each night makes stores look better.



But that was never a thing at my store. We close at 10 and everyone is clocked out within 5-10 minutes later...minus the GSTL and Closing TL. If the additional hour becomes a legit thing, there will be a lot of unhappy closers.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jul 23, 2021)

TheQuietStorm said:


> stores going back to great by 8am apparently. No more DBOs. Everyone hands on deck to get truck pushed by 8am. Think 2 throwers, 8 sorters (one in each bay) , & wave push truck freight. All ETLs and TLs push as well to get truck pushed by 8am.


You honestly expect me to believe ETL's and TL's would be pushing EVERY day? That alone makes me think you perhaps forgot the sarcasm font. Thanks for the laugh anyway!


----------



## Frontlanegirl (Jul 23, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> My store currently closes at 10 and the closers are NEVER out before 11, usually 1130-12. And when fulfillment finishes, we have to stay to support the floor.


This is crazy. Are you a high volume store?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 23, 2021)

I can’t imagine some ETLs pushing _any_ day…


----------



## TLSpot (Jul 23, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> This is crazy. Are you a high volume store?


My store does the same. We are a high volume SFS store, but not high volume in general.


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 23, 2021)

Sisyphus said:


> So basically the only salesfloor coverage in the morning is a person or two who are setting plano's? Because fullfillment can't do much on salesfloor and, FR, market and tech can barely leave their dept's. Do go-backs just wait for the afternoon?



Correct. Go-backs are picked up by the DBOs when they come in at 1. Or are worked out by front end TMs in the morning when it's quiet.


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Jul 23, 2021)

Greenandred said:


> At our huddle today, our SD announced that closing teams would now be required to stay an hour after closing to ensure the zone is perfect. The evening zone is back folks. Everything old is new again! Guess corporate realized that zoning each night makes stores look better.


What is this "huddle" you speak of? 😂


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jul 23, 2021)

Why do they continue to insist POG is a guest-friendly workcenter?


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 23, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Why do they continue to insist POG is a guest-friendly workcenter?



Because we know where everything is.


----------



## gracefulfillment (Jul 23, 2021)

Frontlanegirl said:


> This is crazy. Are you a high volume store?


Yea. Store did over 80 mil last year. Flex was over 14 mil. Right now we average a little over 3000 OPU and 1000 SFS units per day.


----------



## slowhands (Jul 23, 2021)

TheQuietStorm said:


> Have also heard stores testing afternoon unloads. Team unloads in the afternoon & another team comes in the morning to push.


This would be great for fulfillment metrics. 
/s


----------



## happygoth (Jul 23, 2021)

gracefulfillment said:


> My store currently closes at 10 and the closers are NEVER out before 11, usually 1130-12. And when fulfillment finishes, we have to stay to support the floor.


We close at ten and all but the front end bolt. Floor TMs gone by 10:10.


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 23, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> But that was never a thing at my store. We close at 10 and everyone is clocked out within 5-10 minutes later...minus the GSTL and Closing TL. If the additional hour becomes a legit thing, there will be a lot of unhappy closers.


It was a thing at every store at one time.  I'm guessing you have been with Target for a shorter time than those of us remembering going home at 2-3 am and having to come in late for a clopen shift.


----------



## Greenandred (Jul 23, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> What is this "huddle" you speak of? 😂





mathprofmatt said:


> What is this "huddle" you speak of?


We’re having them again. My SD says that we got the go ahead. Huddle projects are back too. Hard when you have lots to do in your area.


----------



## rd123 (Jul 23, 2021)

Greenandred said:


> We’re having them again. My SD says that we got the go ahead. Huddle projects are back too. Hard when you have lots to do in your area.


We always had huddle even when it stopped existing . Mainly for seasonal!


----------



## Anelmi (Jul 23, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> It was a thing at every store at one time.  I'm guessing you have been with Target for a shorter time than those of us remembering going home at 2-3 am and having to come in late for a clopen shift.


Must’ve been more than 5 years ago then…,


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 23, 2021)

Anelmi said:


> Must’ve been more than 5 years ago then…,


Yes.  I've worked for Target since before some of our tm's were born.


----------



## DatBoi9497 (Jul 23, 2021)

At my store all of gm and style stay an hour past close at minimum and even then they don't finish returns and zone. Our store gets trashed daily and we have like the highest returns in our group


----------



## helloworld2k20 (Jul 23, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Because we know where everything is.



My INF Scores says otherwise 😂


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Jul 23, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> From a GS standpoint this would be huge. GM experts never respond when we need an item pulled from the back. It was so nice to just be able to call “backroom” instead of trying to find the exact person who works the area


The problem with the DBO system is every individual is responsible for their own guests / area, of course if your store is like mine very few people are actually "responsible". Then there's no staffing to cover anyway... and I hate to say it but I worked for K-Mart and TRU at the beginning of the century and they both tried this modernization bullshit we're currently doing. I don't believe "third time's the charm" in this instance...


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 23, 2021)

helloworld2k20 said:


> My INF Scores says otherwise 😂



Lol, I do pretty damn well saving fulfillment from INFs. Guess you have to be lucky enough to have right kind of Plano TM at your disposal.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jul 23, 2021)

Modernization would be fine if Target actually gave the payroll to support it properly. However, in reality, here's a real conversation I had with our Inbound/PP1 TL a couple weeks ago.

TL: Hey, Seasonaldude, if you can jump out of fulfillment can you please push chem.

Me: Yes, but where's [DBO]? He nevers calls in.

TL: On vacation and no one else is scheduled for chem today.

Me: What? Did [ETL] just forget to schedule someone?

TL: No she had to cut DBO hours because corporate is demanding open to close coverage for back to school. We'll be down one area everyday for the near future. Today is chem's day.


Shit like that is one reason modernization doesn't work.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 23, 2021)

Rarejem said:


> Yes.  I've worked for Target since before some of our tm's were born.


I told my ETL the other day :
”Did you know that the SAME year I started working at Target YOU started Kindergarten ?”    It’s true, sigh.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jul 23, 2021)

Reshop Ninja said:


> Didn't we used to have Priority Fill batches at one time? One for ones never made much sense to me when you are often only pulling one of a particular item that isn't even close to being out of stock on the floor.


Rigs


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 23, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Rigs


I remember RIGS - being a former INSTOCKS TL.


----------



## jenna (Jul 23, 2021)

I thought RIGs was system lead Research (Research Investigation Group) -- aka now system lead Audits


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 23, 2021)

jenna said:


> I thought RIGs was system lead Research (Research Investigation Group) -- aka now system lead Audits


Yes, years ago the Instocks team completed research tasks that were like today’s audits - the biggest difference was that those scans led to batches : that we had to pull and then push after !  The more we scanned - the larger the batches.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jul 23, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> I told my ETL the other day :
> ”Did you know that the SAME year I started working at Target YOU started Kindergarten ?”    It’s true, sigh.


I did that one time but in reverse to one of my ap TMs lol


----------



## jenna (Jul 23, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Yes, years ago the Instocks team completed research tasks that were like today’s audits - the biggest difference was that those scans led to batches : that we had to pull and then push after !  The more we scanned - the larger the batches.


I was on the In Stocks team, too.


----------



## Caliwest (Jul 23, 2021)

Sisyphus said:


> You honestly expect me to believe ETL's and TL's would be pushing EVERY day? That alone makes me think you perhaps forgot the sarcasm font. Thanks for the laugh anyway!


Ummm...first day ours have done so...in forever. Its true. No joke


----------



## gracefulfillment (Jul 24, 2021)

happygoth said:


> We close at ten and all but the front end bolt. Floor TMs gone by 10:10.


I'm only scheduled until 11:30 and this is what my timecard looks like for the week so far. Still have to close Saturday night...


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm more cleaning/cashiering now but we on the front end get out around 10:15 at the latest. As long as I'm not on the floor I'm not inclined or needed to work past 10 anyway. I've seen the way people on the floor (figuratively) break their necks running around trying to get everything done at an impossible rate.

I do everything I can to avoid touching the floor stuff these days. Call me lazy if you want but I don't want to get the shit on my shoulders like the floor people here. My schedule says 10, I'll give you an extra 10 or 15 minutes if the end of day front-end lines are long but other than that, nah, not interested.

ETA: And while I'm talking about being glad I'm not one of those people, I'm double glad I've never learned fulfillment. Those guys get even more shit piled on them than the floor folks do!


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 24, 2021)

jenna said:


> I was on the In Stocks team, too.


Me, too.  I thought and still think that it was the most beneficial team to keeping the floor full and looking amazing and I have worked on almost every team at one time or another. If they ever brought it back I'd want to be on it in a heartbeat.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 24, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> Yes, years ago the Instocks team completed research tasks that were like today’s audits - the biggest difference was that those scans led to batches : that we had to pull and then push after !  The more we scanned - the larger the batches.


The beauty of grey dots . And the store being full


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 24, 2021)

NO to the grey dots - I’m STILL cleaning the sticky off some label strip holders !


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 24, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> NO to the grey dots - I’m STILL cleaning the sticky off some label strip holders !


Use gogone


----------



## MrT (Jul 24, 2021)

Yeah im all set with the grey dots too lol.  I remember being covered in those things constantly 🤣.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 24, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> The beauty of grey dots . And the store being full


That reminds me . . . Going to AUDIT ‘OUTS’ today.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 24, 2021)

Priceslasher said:


> If you run the front. You will not be involved, only affects inbound/gm/dbos.  Heard it’s pilot of demodernization what stays what’s working.


We have been abandoning the changes made by modernization  little by little for months now.  Trying to keep what works but loving the stopping of what doesn’t.  Now we need a pricing team back !


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 24, 2021)

RunForACallBox said:


> Sooooo, what it used to do years ago. Recycling ideas, Target 🙄


What is old is new again.  
makes me wonder though:  if it needed changing then . . . Why bring it BACK ?


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 24, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Will this also include an actual backroom team?


We JUST added ONE backroom team member, for now - maybe more will follow !!


----------



## vendordontmesswithme (Jul 24, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> We JUST added ONE backroom team member, for now - maybe more will follow !!


Wonder what one person would be responsible for?  How many hrs per shift?  Hey it could be a start.


----------



## helloworld2k20 (Jul 24, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> NO to the grey dots - I’m STILL cleaning the sticky off some label strip holders !



Seriously... I dread when they put up BTS dual location sticker. Ain't no one got time to googone all that. They should pay a few cents more for removable stickers!


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 24, 2021)

vendordontmesswithme said:


> Wonder what one person would be responsible for?  How many hrs per shift?  Hey it could be a start.


Yesterday they pulled all the priority batches.  Of course, they were still not pushed today - guess that half of the equation hasn’t been worked out yet.


----------



## Far from newbie (Jul 24, 2021)

helloworld2k20 said:


> Seriously... I dread when they put up BTS dual location sticker. Ain't no one got time to googone all that. They should pay a few cents more for removable stickers!


Don’t remind me about dual-location stickers !  TOTAL waste of time - planning now on never getting that done.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 24, 2021)

helloworld2k20 said:


> Seriously... I dread when they put up BTS dual location sticker. Ain't no one got time to googone all that. They should pay a few cents more for removable stickers!


The grey dots was to simply let you know we were out of stock and has been researched .


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Jul 24, 2021)

helloworld2k20 said:


> Seriously... I dread when they put up BTS dual location sticker. Ain't no one got time to googone all that. They should pay a few cents more for removable stickers!


I feel your pain.  That's why we put them on the actual label and not the strip/holder.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 24, 2021)

Red dots...


----------



## jenna (Jul 24, 2021)

I feel your pain.  That's why we put them on the actual label and not the strip/holder.

—-
Worked great until the pricing team rolled through


----------



## Rarejem (Jul 24, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> The grey dots was to simply let you know we were out of stock and has been researched .


I always thought this was a waste.  You could just check the history if you needed to know.


----------



## SuperTarget (Jul 24, 2021)

As with every new operational or myDevice app change I like to voice my opinion and give my feedback whether it gets to someone that can actually get it to the team that builds those tools or not.

I’ve given my feedback on pulls/backstocking in myDay as well as myDay as a whole in the past and with Priority Pulls being a big new pilot I definitely have thoughts as well. As I use the system more I’ll have more feedback on the actually usability of it and how well it’s working in practice because that’s all that matters. As it stands I fully support the change as a “in theory” but I’ll have to continue to actually use it. I don’t see any downsides/cons in it *yet* over OFOs.

OFOs literally only worked for 2 out of the 4 quarters of the year. I’ve explained to my leadership and DSD many times that OFOs sound good in theory but not in practice. I don’t think OFOs were ever a change that was piloted at stores and was literally just rolled out to the chain like it was the best idea. I will never miss them. They don’t work during Q4 when the workload is high and you are getting 2 trailers a day for many days of the week and fulfillment is dropping heavy.    Trust me when I say I’ve been with Target for a couple years and I’ve seen how unpractical it is to complete OFOs during Q4.

Our store struggled with this big time with our backroom quantities being through the roof. Then you try to rebound after the holiday season but as you know in Q1 payroll and hours just arent there. We struggle to complete truck in Q1 with the hours we have never mind have time to do thousands of pulls from Q4.. Q2 is the earliest you can catch up and have OFOs actually work but then again is all still a waste. It doesn’t work Q4/Q1 and works poorly Q2/Q3.. so 50% of the year it’s a failed system.

You NEED a full time backroom team for OFOs to work in my opinion. Considering Target got rid of the backroom team I think the only replenishment pull that will work for DBOs is priority.

I hear some people say that OFOs work for them or their department specifically but I just don’t agree and there are many arguments and reasons why. Target needs to listen to their veteran TMs and hear from the people that have been through both the old ways and the new ways.

They have improved many things in MyDay over what we used to have but it just seems like sometimes they feel the need to completely reinvent the wheel when all we need or ask for are 
Quality of Life fixes.

The biggest flaw with OFOs is the time waste/efficiency which Priority pulls greatly improves. Even a simple call out can get a dept behind on OFOs and trying to scramble a TM to complete the pull before you are knees deep in it.

It’s been a good year before I’ve been this excited about an operational change at Target. It’s a small change with a big impact, and I think guests will get the benefits of product getting to the floor faster.

I’m interested to hear what disadvantages TMs find in Priority pulls though.


----------



## BurgerBob (Jul 24, 2021)

Yup ofos for q4 were , "2 people assigned to ofo's 2 people on sales floor 2 running freight. Adjust as needed"


----------



## MxTarget (Jul 24, 2021)

I think it’s funny when they acted like OFOs were this new magical way of pulling the floor; when in all actuality, OFOs are just MCAFS, rebranded.


----------



## allnew2 (Jul 24, 2021)

MxTarget said:


> I think it’s funny when they acted like OFOs were this new magical way of pulling the floor; when in all actuality, OFOs are just MCAFS, rebranded.


It was actually the caf. Mcaf needed to be manually dropped but I get what you are saying. Was a lot better when caf use to be pulled/pushed every hour and overnight would do the auto fills and push .


----------



## jenna (Jul 24, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> I hear some people say that OFOs work for them or their department specifically but I just don’t agree and there are many arguments and reasons why. Target needs to listen to their veteran TMs and hear from the people that have been through both the old ways and the new ways.


1-4-1s work in my area, but should be optional to pull - as I stated earlier.  

Not the *end all, be all* metric that must be green while the zone suffers. 

 I'd like to be able to pull by aisle v. *having* to pull the entire department.  That way I could get on a routine (maybe one or two Valleys of 1-4-1s a day?)


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Jul 24, 2021)

jenna said:


> I feel your pain.  That's why we put them on the actual label and not the strip/holder.
> 
> —-
> Worked great until the pricing team rolled through


So some get covered with new labels.  Still easier than trying to scratch off those damn stickers.  Lol


----------



## MxTarget (Jul 25, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> It was actually the caf. Mcaf needed to be manually dropped but I get what you are saying. Was a lot better when caf use to be pulled/pushed every hour and overnight would do the auto fills and push .


Yeah, to me, manual cafs were closer to a OFO as they could be created on demand similar to how OFOs are always building, as CAFs were time specific and eventually fillgroup specific…


----------



## SigningLady (Jul 25, 2021)

OldSchoolVet said:


> So some get covered with new labels.  Still easier than trying to scratch off those damn stickers.  Lol



The grey dots were always easier to remove than BTS dual location stickers. While both left a residue, the BTS ones never peeled off cleanly, always left some paper on there too.


----------



## vyrt (Jul 25, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> That reminds me . . . Going to AUDIT ‘OUTS’ today.


Must be nice


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jul 25, 2021)

I hated the gray dots, I hate the dual location stickers, I hate the ad signs, I love-hate adhesive dividers.  JUST STOP ALL THE STICKY THINGS.  And don't even get me started on the "this product not intended for the storage of babies" stickers on Sterilite bins.


----------



## lifeblows10 (Jul 25, 2021)

Maybe it is just me, but I miss the Move app and the ability to manually drop OFO batches. Because then you didn’t have a batch sitting there waiting to be pulled making you freak out.

Having transferred to a store that is running the priority pilot, I can tell that Priority Pulls are much less of a hassle and the team isn’t struggling to meet metrics because they gained back time they’ve lost.

But at the end of the day, the focus has always been shifted, and I never understood why the company didn’t put the emphasis on “Out” batches and instead put the emphasis on “One for One.” You cannot sell what is not on the floor - period. And I have always stressed to my team that while I expect OFOs to be pulled, the more important batch is the outs. And when hours are tight and time is of the essence, they made sure that we never had “outs.” And by giving them the autonomy to decide what the priority was, fun fact, they kept the floor full while not wasting time on “one for ones.” (But even then, they did pull OFOs often because they were manageable.) 

Semi-related: My biggest complaint of all is the fact that in Style, they set capacities on their POGs to numbers that are greater than 2-3, you know, the expected number of each size that should be out on the floor. So every damn time a transition or revision would drop, I would waste hours changing capacities to “2.”

Alas, I’m now a PML - so I have bigger fish to fry. (After being on the floor for 10 years with little upward movement, I wanted to try something new.) But I’m grateful to see the improvements they’re making to pulls and the overall store’s operations. I just wish we didn’t have to go through “what is old is new again” game.


----------



## secretsanta (Jul 25, 2021)

lifeblows10 said:


> Maybe it is just me, but I miss the Move app and the ability to manually drop OFO batches. Because then you didn’t have a batch sitting there waiting to be pulled making you freak out.
> 
> Having transferred to a store that is running the priority pilot, I can tell that Priority Pulls are much less of a hassle and the team isn’t struggling to meet metrics because they gained back time they’ve lost.
> 
> ...


Yeah I don’t understand why tf target sets a standard for style for 2 of each size yet EVERY single pog has more. I’ve seen men’s performance POGs have 72 capacities. Some items can be more (girls/boys/infants tops) but women’s sweaters during q4??? You can barely fit one of each size and look presentable. One thing I was taught was the standard was 2 of each size (depending on the product/how full the dept was in terms of volume) but that the top selling sizes would have 3 (girls, boys, men’s is m/l, etc etc)


----------



## happygoth (Jul 25, 2021)

secretsanta said:


> Yeah I don’t understand why tf target sets a standard for style for 2 of each size yet EVERY single pog has more. I’ve seen men’s performance POGs have 72 capacities. Some items can be more (girls/boys/infants tops) but women’s sweaters during q4??? You can barely fit one of each size and look presentable. One thing I was taught was the standard was 2 of each size (depending on the product/how full the dept was in terms of volume) but that the top selling sizes would have 3 (girls, boys, men’s is m/l, etc etc)


In my opinion, only basics should be backstocked in Style. I have no Mens hanging or table in the back.


----------



## Caliwest (Jul 25, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> As with every new operational or myDevice app change I like to voice my opinion and give my feedback whether it gets to someone that can actually get it to the team that builds those tools or not.
> 
> I’ve given my feedback on pulls/backstocking in myDay as well as myDay as a whole in the past and with Priority Pulls being a big new pilot I definitely have thoughts as well. As I use the system more I’ll have more feedback on the actually usability of it and how well it’s working in practice because that’s all that matters. As it stands I fully support the change as a “in theory” but I’ll have to continue to actually use it. I don’t see any downsides/cons in it *yet* over OFOs.
> 
> ...


Disadvantage so far is trying to educate GMETL that this mysterious "Priority" is a better choice than just pulling OOS when we're buried. Taking about 3 days for it to be "his idea," to try this "priority" thing . Oh geeses.


----------



## secretsanta (Jul 25, 2021)

happygoth said:


> In my opinion, only basics should be backstocked in Style. I have no Mens hanging or table in the back.


I agree depending on volume. My store has the highest volume in our district but also not big enough square footage for style so it is impossible to put all hanging product on the floor and still be presentable with the exception of big boy/girl, nit and who what wear/Ava Viv


----------



## otterthePOGger (Aug 4, 2021)

balthrop said:


> by Brian Cornell's left butt cheek I hope this is true.  If it is I will so be doing the I told you so happy dance all through the backroom.  then by his right butt cheek we better get the tubs back


Just


----------



## BadWolf4531 (Aug 4, 2021)

happygoth said:


> In my opinion, only basics should be backstocked in Style. I have no Mens hanging or table in the back.


I wish this was our store. Our Fulfillment team usually starts scanning in the back first because it's usually equally or even more full than the floorpad.


----------



## StyleStar (Aug 4, 2021)

Sisyphus said:


> You honestly expect me to believe ETL's and TL's would be pushing EVERY day? That alone makes me think you perhaps forgot the sarcasm font. Thanks for the laugh anyway!


Our GM HR SS ETL push truck daily, our S&E can kick rocks the team wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire. Don't get me wrong they definately all have their flaws, but they have never not jumped in when we are backed up.


----------



## Caliwest (Aug 4, 2021)

StyleStar said:


> Our GM HR SS ETL push truck daily, our S&E can kick rocks the team wouldn't piss on him if he was on fire. Don't get me wrong they definately all have their flaws, but they have never not jumped in when we are backed up.


Wow. Ours won't leave the office but in pairs, start,then abandon push on the floor, and scream and giggle trying to make a bale. Embarrassing.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 4, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> That makes no sense.  It will cause INFs.


Nah, Cause at my store we don't accept the truck until it is fully unloaded. By that point all the uboats are fully loaded, organized, and labeled and the fulfillment team can find it just as easily on an unpunished boat as they can the sales floor. solid green metrics


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 4, 2021)

SuperTarget said:


> So happy 😀
> 
> View attachment 12682


OMG yes I tried to tell my old store director about not accepting the truck first thing when you break the seal XD the market team needs time to FEFO and the fulfillment team can't climb in a truck..


----------



## Rarejem (Aug 4, 2021)

Our ETL wants 141's pulled and too bad for you.  I swear to the stars that they can't read or follow directions.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 9, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> The beauty of grey dots . And the store being full


Who remembers red dots? Who remembers colored dots that corresponded with each day of the week?


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 9, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> Use gogone


But is that an approved chemical for use in Target?


----------



## JohnSith373 (Aug 9, 2021)

AmICrazy said:


> But is that an approved chemical for use in Target?


Yes, it’s listed on the non-retail ESIM poster.


----------



## RedRevolution (Aug 9, 2021)

Sebastian said:


> Nah, Cause at my store we don't accept the truck until it is fully unloaded. By that point all the uboats are fully loaded, organized, and labeled and the fulfillment team can find it just as easily on an unpunished boat as they can the sales floor. solid green metrics



It seems our inbound TL accepts truck as soon as he senses a truck approaching the store.  There must be one of those stupid corporate metric that makes him do that.  It's ridiculous.  He's even accepted the wrong day's truck because of his auto-accept ASAP mode and we had mass INF issues because of it.


----------



## MrT (Aug 9, 2021)

RedRevolution said:


> It seems our inbound TL accepts truck as soon as he senses a truck approaching the store.  There must be one of those stupid corporate metric that makes him do that.  It's ridiculous.  He's even accepted the wrong day's truck because of his auto-accept ASAP mode and we had mass INF issues because of it.


It does say on the app when you acknowledge the trailer if its otw or at the store, but you should double check before accepting anything.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Aug 9, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> What is old is new again.
> makes me wonder though:  if it needed changing then . . . Why bring it BACK ?


It didn't need changing, some executive in Minnesota needed to justify their overinflated salary.....


----------



## Bosch (Aug 9, 2021)

mathprofmatt said:


> I wish this was our store. Our Fulfillment team usually starts scanning in the back first because it's usually equally or even more full than the floorpad.



Most of our style is in repack boxes on pallets in the back, their idea of break out is just resort the repacks off the truck into other repacks and put a sticky note on it. It may get pushed in a couple weeks. Same for hanging, racks fucking everywhere.


----------



## vyrt (Aug 9, 2021)

RedRevolution said:


> It seems our inbound TL accepts truck as soon as he senses a truck approaching the store.  There must be one of those stupid corporate metric that makes him do that.  It's ridiculous.  He's even accepted the wrong day's truck because of his auto-accept ASAP mode and we had mass INF issues because of it.


The only metric is whether or not you don’t accept it. I actually hate that you can accept a truck before it’s even been there.


----------



## SigningLady (Aug 9, 2021)

vyrt said:


> The only metric is whether or not you don’t accept it. I actually hate that you can accept a truck before it’s even been there.



Our fulfillment TL would be screaming so loud if we did that, you'd all hear it wherever you are.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 9, 2021)

I remember once when we had a fill-in ETL-GM because ours was on leave. The idiot acknowledged a trailer that was on the dock and then decided that it wasn't going to be unloaded at all that day to give us time to catch up on other things that were behind due to his general incompetence. Good times for fulfillment that day. Good times indeed.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 9, 2021)

SigningLady said:


> Our fulfillment TL would be screaming so loud if we did that, you'd all hear it wherever you are.



We have had that happen when they decided to on a double truck day but the next one was cancelled to not actually unload the 2nd one. Dumb newbie ETL acknowledged it.. Oh the screaming that happened that day. Til the day he quit he would ask before acknowledging a trailer.


----------



## Caliwest (Aug 9, 2021)

RedRevolution said:


> It seems our inbound TL accepts truck as soon as he senses a truck approaching the store.  There must be one of those stupid corporate metric that makes him do that.  It's ridiculous.  He's even accepted the wrong day's truck because of his auto-accept ASAP mode and we had mass INF issues because of it.


Ahh..I wondered how the heck an item would show up the "next day"...after I d get a tsktsk...for not finding the item...as usual the inept cause the problem.


----------



## AmICrazy (Aug 10, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> I hated the gray dots, I hate the dual location stickers, I hate the ad signs, I love-hate adhesive dividers.  JUST STOP ALL THE STICKY THINGS.  And don't even get me started on the "this product not intended for the storage of babies" stickers on Sterilite bins.


There are a few places in the produce department at the grocery store I now work where dividers would be make things look better.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 10, 2021)

rog the dog said:


> Eh I don't know how much I buy this. Target literally just started going hard with the "GUEST" stuff and are hyper focused on having all team members there to help the guests on the floor. The Retail buisness is moving towards guest availibility and accomadation not away from it.
> 
> I highly doubt they'll move to having dbos here when the stores not open. What I can see them doing is realizing "hmm..... maybe we SHOULDN'T be tearing up aisles and endcaps while the store is open" and letting there be an actual planogram team again. Who remembers when we barely set anything if anything at all when the store was open?


The rush to do big-ass overheads in two hours when the time Target saya they should take is like, 5 hours. Ugh.


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 10, 2021)

RedRevolution said:


> It seems our inbound TL accepts truck as soon as he senses a truck approaching the store.  There must be one of those stupid corporate metric that makes him do that.  It's ridiculous.  He's even accepted the wrong day's truck because of his auto-accept ASAP mode and we had mass INF issues because of it.


Hahaha this happened at my old store too accepted one that wasn’t there haha I believe there was a CA involved 🙊


----------



## REDcardJJ (Aug 11, 2021)

AmICrazy said:


> But is that an approved chemical for use in Target?



no. use Kay/Ecolab Greaselift


----------

